# Tracing Blue



## tori252 (9 December 2011)

Looking for information on a 14'3 dales x cob piebald called Blue - passport name Thadius. Sold by Jenny Dillon of Hampshire. Previous owner would like to know how he is doing and possibly visit for a cuddle.


----------



## tori252 (13 February 2012)

Bump. He was sold from the basingstoke area. Just want to know how he is. Even if it is the worst we want to know


----------



## Fly_By_Wire (14 February 2012)

Any chance of a picture? I'm from around there and seem to know loads of horses called blue!


----------



## tori252 (14 February 2012)

I'll upload one tomorrow. He has a wall eye and hates being hosed. But loves playing in water.


----------



## tori252 (15 February 2012)




----------



## tori252 (16 February 2012)

Bump


----------



## Fly_By_Wire (28 February 2012)

nope, sorry, don't recognise him, good luck with the search! (and bump!!)


----------



## tori252 (23 May 2012)

Bump...


----------

